# Coal for a Wall Tent Stove



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm looking to buy some coal to burn in my stove on an upcoming hunt, but have been unsuccessful locating a place to purchase any. Does anybody here know where one could purchase coal in Utah County?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know where you can buy any but if you got a real wild hair, you could fish Fish Creek, walk the tracks and pick up a sackful of big chunks I'm sure... that way, you get good fishing and your coal for the hunt. 8)


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Where are you headed for the hunt? If you are going south through Carbon County; there are numerous spots; I found these in SLC Valley if headed north:
Barker Feed & Coal 
(801) 255-7575 
198 E 8760 S Sandy, UT 84070-1686 

Valley Coal Co
197 W 3900 S, Murray, UT
(801) 266-3711


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I found the same ones in SL Valley, I'm just trying to avoid a trip north. I'm headed to Currant Creek tomorrow for the ML deer hunt.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

It looks like you will be getting a scenic route; since your area is NE, maybe hit Scofield and take Sheep Creek over to the Berry; that way you can scout on your way over?????


----------

